# To late to fertilize ??



## sandbur (May 6, 2018)

Bermuda pasture for cattle in Oklahoma. we've had a flash drought and its ate down pretty low, is it to late to apply N.if rain is expected ?


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

No we still have a couple months till frost, a lot of good growing weather for 5-6 weeks. 200 lbs. total product (not actual) would not be unreasonable providing the rain comes. it will slow its growth due to shorting days and cooler nights however you could get some good pasture in the coming days.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

You Okies are more optimistic than this Texan would be. I applied some fertilizer on July 11 to my Coastal hay fields. I recieved .6'' about 10 days afterwards then recieved 1.5'' a week ago. I'm not impressed with the growth of my grass. I wish the fert was still in the bin at El Dorado Chem. Co.


----------



## jettex (Jul 5, 2018)

Tx Jim I cut and baled my best hay field (6 acres) on 9/16. Fertilized on 9/17 with 200# per acre of 24-6-19-4 and hope to get a 5th cutting of square bales.


----------

